# My wolf eel has a pet rock



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a wolf eel, about 2 feet long, who has started acting a little oddly in the last few months. 

I created a cave area with the rocks in one end of the tank, which he really seemed to like. I noticed that there was this big piece of rock that looked like a petrified coral, right in the middle of his cave. I considered moving it, because I thought it was likely in his way, but I didn't actually do anything with it.

I made another cave in another area of the tank, and he eventually moved into that cave. Low and behold, he moved the rock with him! I even caught him trying to wrestle a suction cup off the filter intake, so I dropped another one near his cave so he'd have one. It disappeared, but he started to bring in the crushed rocks/coral so I assume he buried it.

A few days ago, he moved back to the first cave, and, you guessed it, he moved the piece of rock with him!

What the heck is he up to? Is he nesting? Hoping some girl eel will come along and like his set up and move in with him? Has anyone else observed this behaviour? He is also getting much more aggressive, both to the other fish and to me. He attacks my vaccum now if I come to near his cave. Same with the other fish (except for the lionfish and the puffer, though I worry for the puffer because he's little). He attacked my trigger quite soundly one day (grabbed him by the belly and pinched him), but thankfully didn't manage to hurt him.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

omg that is hillarious about him moving his fav rock around


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's worth a video


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL that is just crazy, now that's one strong creature! :lol:


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics and vid pls!


----------

